# 09 brute gettin oil in carb..



## gabulldogmudlover (Apr 13, 2009)

sunk my brute the other day and thought just had water n carbs,,,rode down road 2 blow out,,,also had a little water n oil that didnt know,,,started soundin rough so i stopped ant towed back,,,changed oil still rough so i put carb cleaner n it and set overnight,,tried too crank next day and was suckin oil up n breather,,,,,,HELP PLEASE,,,


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Most likely from doing long wheelies. The brutes are well known for sucking oil up the crank case vent into the air box. You can fix the problem by re routing the crank case vent or by adding a oil catch can to the crank case vent line. 

Remove the air filter and see if there is oil in there.


----------



## gabulldogmudlover (Apr 13, 2009)

got air filter off and steady pukin oil n box,,,after tryin too crank 4 awhile i checked oil and wasnt touching dipstick ,,,had pucked up that much


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know. Sounds like you may have a serious problem. Some of you smart guys help gabulldogmudlover out with this one.


----------



## gabulldogmudlover (Apr 13, 2009)

please help.....dont wanna have too take off snorkels too take back too dealer if its summin easy


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

you dont have to take the snorkles off to take it to the shop our dealer said it dont void warranty and you dont have carbs if you have a 750 i we have sunk 4 or 5 and all we have to do is drain oil put bike upside down on handle bars take side cover off so you can turn crank while turning crank push your throttle open and let water out turn back over fill with oil and start change oil 2 too 3 times until it looks good


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

and one more thing u said sounds rough like a banging noise or knocking???


----------



## gabulldogmudlover (Apr 13, 2009)

bangin,,,was doin it when u got on it a little hard,,,not water comin up,,,pukin oil,,,straight n air box


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

dont sound good i think sense u didnt change oil right away after sinking u might have washed the rod bearings out


----------



## gabulldogmudlover (Apr 13, 2009)

didnt ride but 3 too 5 mins. at most after then loaded up and changed later that eve...was still smokin and runnin rough so i sprayed cleaner n air box and let sit over night,,when tried too crank up next day it wouldnt crank and was pukin oil,,,thatll my luck though,,just got it n feb.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That 3-5 minutes could have been too long.....Yours is an EFI not Carb....correct??


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

According to your sig you have a 09 750I. There's no carb it's EFI


----------

